# How much would you pay for this ???



## omasood1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi guys, 
This is my first post here, so be gentle 
I found a salvage *2005 350z White Touring Coupe *with only *87XX miles*. I got it checked/inspected etc. Its got EXTREMELY MINOR damage. I have posted a few pics if you guys can take a look. I was wondering after the repairs how much would you guys pay for something like this. Again to make clear, I have got everything checked and inspected by two different sources, the car is immaculate.
Just for the info, the damage as seen is only on the bumper, passenger side fender, wheel, and rocker molder.
Interior, there was a very minor fire, that led to carpet burn, storage compartment burn, passenger side door panel burn and roof burn. 
I would appreciate any help. Thanks

The pictures are not taken with the best camera so excuse the quality, it actually looks much better in person.

I know the guy who is selling it and if I can't come up with the funds, this could be a good deal for anyone. I'll PM info to anyone who is interested 

















































http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/4251fbf2z7cf29ea7/69fdre2/__sr_/a7e6re2.jpg?phI7UgEBxMSUk3tp


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't buy a salvage title car. Please. I highly doubt its structural integrity is the same of a non-salvaged car....which means it's never going to drive like it should.

PS: Pics don't work.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Buy a salvage car if you plan on keeping it and enjoying it forever. Not much of an investment you can plan on losing money.


----------



## n1np (Feb 6, 2006)

chimmike said:


> don't buy a salvage title car. Please.


It's a great idea to buy a salvage car *for parts*, but not to rebuild and drive.

Ben N1NP


----------



## omasood1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrolock said:


> Buy a salvage car if you plan on keeping it and enjoying it forever. Not much of an investment you can plan on losing money.


I know about the plan on keeping it part, selling that kind of car in the market doesn't have much value. But I've done quite a lot of research on my part about all that so I kind of know about it. 

Can anyone tell me how to post pics up. You have to see this car to see the damage. I'm surprised its salvage. I also found out that sometime when the owner dies the car to be repaired because of certain reasons, the insurance company has to give it a salvage title. So, you actually can find some really good deals (very low damage cars out there). 

I appreciate the comments. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just because it's salvage doesn't mean they didn't spend the money to fix it, however, like I said, it may NEVER drive like a 350z, it may have frame damage, etc.

it's just not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Nissan_3_50Z (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea...i think the feel will be different...i guess you can say that there's just things on a car where you can never fix back to wat it was.....


----------

